# Mohican rear suspension noisy



## roverman (Mar 14, 2006)

Autotrail Mohican 1999 2.8td on a alcoa chassis, the rear shocker seems to be leaking and noisy, are the ones fitted to alcoa chassis smaller than the ones on the standard chassis, if so is it a job for a motorhome dealer, or a normal garage will suffice? 

comments pls 

roverman...


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I cannot speak for your actual model as I am not familiar totally with it but I will comment on the Norm.

Usually the Shock absorbers are the standard ones on the supplied chassis, It can be pretty easy to change even yourself, It usually comprises of needing a Jack, Spanners/socket to remove 2 bolts one at the top and one at the bottom, This fitting can have more bolts but the general idea is the same.

What you need to do is Jack your unit up on the chassis so that it lets your axle hang, Then when most of the tension is off the shocker loosen the bolts and remove, Replacement is a reverse of the removal, When replacing you may to either compress the shocker a little or lower your jack a little depending on the actual length.

Or you can of course just take it to a normal garage as per question.

There is usually a number on the shocker and you quote that for a replacement.

You can find out more here :- http://www.al-ko.co.uk/axletech-shocks.htm


----------



## roverman (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Les 

I posted this for a mate of mine whose touring France, i will pass on the info a.s.a.p, to put his mind at rest. 

Many thanks. 


Paul...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

SaddleTramp said:


> I cannot speak for your actual model as I am not familiar totally with it but I will comment on the Norm.
> 
> Usually the Shock absorbers are the standard ones on the supplied chassis, It can be pretty easy to change even yourself, It usually comprises of needing a Jack, Spanners/socket to remove 2 bolts one at the top and one at the bottom, This fitting can have more bolts but the general idea is the same.
> 
> ...


Not forgetting to use axle stands, hydraulics are not reliable enough to work under.

Kev.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot speak for your actual model as I am not familiar totally with it but I will comment on the Norm.
> ...


I "Stand" corrected Kev, I just use them automatically and never think when telling someone how to do something.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No problem Les, everyone used to have ramps and stands, but you rarely see them these days, I've seen people using brick/stone/breeze blocks, not very bright people, I prefer wooden blocks, loads of warning before the sky falls in.

Kev


----------

